

Ask HN: Which was the last consumer product that Google did right? - factorialboy

Was it really Gmail? The rest of their successful products were for businesses.<p>Can&#x27;t remember the last consumer web product that Google succeeded.<p>Yeah, maybe YouTube, but that was an acquisition.<p>Android, yeah, that&#x27;s massively successful. Anything else?
======
dougabug
Wasn't Android also an acquisition?

~~~
orian
It was: [http://www.bloomberg.com/bw/stories/2005-08-16/google-
buys-a...](http://www.bloomberg.com/bw/stories/2005-08-16/google-buys-android-
for-its-mobile-arsenal)

